
Why Flutter doesn’t use OEM widgets - sidcool
https://medium.com/@xster/why-flutter-doesnt-use-oem-widgets-94746e812510
======
al2o3cr
Seems like a similar article could have been written 10 years ago for "why we
rolled our own browser UI components in Flash" with a panel of "popular" sites
showing off how they'd reimplemented things like buttons & text scrolling.

~~~
isoos
Having spent some time developing a Flash-based application with a framework I
fail to remember (which included forms, database views and other stuff), I
know what you are hinting here.

However, the difference is stark: the Flash-based UI was horrible. There was
no excuse for it, except the alternative would have been Internet Explorer and
ActiveX-based components. There was no Chrome, and JavaScript was horrible in
every regard except if you happened to know a hipster framework called jQuery.
The choice was between bad and worse.

Flutter (and probably other mobile UI frameworks) provide a choice between
good and great (which of it is the native framework is a matter of
perspective). Product managers and developers could decide to go with native
widgets, but they decide not to, and mostly because good UX is being delivered
by these custom frameworks too. That would be a low bar to cross, but for
many, they provide a lot of productivity boost as well.

